# canning jars



## sgtrunningfool

Where would be the best place to find jars this time of year? Walmart had ball lids and rings but no jars. I want to start learning to can but can find the jars


----------



## Caribou

I have found jars at grocery and hardware stores. You can get them off the net but the freight will probably be a killer. It might be a little early for jars. With the just in time ordering that retail stores employ these days you might see the jars closer to harvest. Ask the manager at the store you got the lids from when their jars are due in. Garage sales are also a good place to find jars. Around here the prices at second hand stores are higher than new once you factor in the new rings and lids.


----------



## JustCliff

They have them at Dollar General now. Do not buy the Wal-Mart Mainstay jars. They are weak and poorly made in China. Next time you see some there, take a very good up close look at them. The mold parting lines are a bit more pronounced and thehave air bubbles in them. The only way I would use them is for storing dehydrated goods in.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

I bought 5 cases today at 2 local grocery stores.

Hint: Make sure there is no rattle in the bottom of the box. One box I picked up had a broken jar.


----------



## Freyadog

Yep stay away from Walmart jars. Been getting mine at Dollar General and a local rural store at really good prices.


----------



## jeff47041

Here in my part of Indiana, Krogers, Dollar General, Rural King, & Do It Best hardware store all have them in stock. 2 weeks ago, Kroger had some of their seals and lids on sale along with some of their other canning stuff.


----------



## Freyadog

jeff47041 said:


> Here in my part of Indiana, Krogers, Dollar General, Rural King, & Do It Best hardware store all have them in stock. 2 weeks ago, Kroger had some of their seals and lids on sale along with some of their other canning stuff.


You might want to check out Lehmans online. I buy all my lids and rings in bulk there.


----------



## IlliniWarrior

for the preppers in the Upper Midwest ... Menards has a good sized canning section


----------



## *Andi

Check auctions & yard sales ...


----------



## JayJay

I've checked the walmart here 4 times and no Ball lids--only Mainstay.
If I don't buy those brand jars, why would I buy the lids?? DUH!

DG has lids--up 25 cents from last year, but they aren't mainstay brand!


----------



## JayJay

jeff47041 said:


> Here in my part of Indiana, Krogers, Dollar General, Rural King, & Do It Best hardware store all have them in stock. 2 weeks ago, Kroger had some of their seals and lids on sale along with some of their other canning stuff.


And Ace Hardware.


----------



## Caribou

I get Tattler lids right from Tattler.


----------



## gabbyj310

Great information!Thanks


----------



## Grimm

JayJay said:


> And Ace Hardware.


You can order them off their site and have them shipped to the store nearest you for free!


----------



## memrymaker

I found a HUGE stash of regular mouth jars at Costco for 6.99 per case! Amazing price, I only wish they had wide mouth jars.


----------



## sgtrunningfool

The Walmart in Alexandria only had ball brand lids and rings. I did not even see mainstay jars though


----------



## MetalPrepper

Our Walmarts here carry Ball jars as well as the "made in China" kind....I buy all my canning supplies at Walmart....cheap and they carry everything....year round.....but that is here .


----------



## SouthCentralUS

What would be an average price for wide mouth quarts?


----------



## MetalPrepper

$10-$11 , I pay $9 for pints


----------



## jeff47041

Same here. $10-$12 everywhere for wide mouth quarts. $7 for pints at Dollar General


----------



## UncleJoe

*Andi said:


> Check auctions & yard sales ...


And don't forget craigslist.


----------



## *Andi

UncleJoe said:


> And don't forget craigslist.


If you use craigslist ... just play it safe and take a friend with you.


----------



## Dixie

There's a place called Fred's ....(Fred's Super Dollar I think) They had an ad with Ball jars for $10 and Golden Harvest for $8.50. Don't know if you have Fred's where you are, but that might be a start.


----------



## sgtrunningfool

I finally found some at Kmart. I got a dozen regular and a dozen wide mouth


----------



## sgtrunningfool

Now to learn to use them


----------



## Woody

I went down to my local hardware store and ordered them. They were about $7 a case for pints and half pints. Ordered them in 20 case amounts every 2 weeks and ordered a case of lids for both. Took a week to come in and they helped load them. I bought them all at one place, I like the folks there. If you are worried about OPSEC spread it out in 10 case increments at different stores. I don’t think Chinamart would special order for you so find a nice friendly Mom & Pop and give them some business.


----------



## Caribou

Woody, you might want to check out the Tattler lids, I have been happy with mine. They cost a bit more but are reusable. I have Tattler lids over 25 years old that I am still using.


----------



## Woody

I'll check into them, Thanks!


----------



## ashley8072

All our walmarts here in OK carry Ball, Kerr, and Mainstay. I use Mainstay for dry goods and crafts only though. I've found Ball jars at Target, hardware stores, and feed an seed stores too. I've noticed that Target has some unique ones though. Great big gallon ones for like cookie jars, and squarish pints they have. This is what I picked up the other day. I kinda cringe at what to use them for because their so awesome.  They were a bit pricey, but when's the next time I come across BLUE JARS. $10.99 for a case of 6.


----------



## Grimm

ashley8072 said:


> All our walmarts here in OK carry Ball, Kerr, and Mainstay. I use Mainstay for dry goods and crafts only though. I've found Ball jars at Target, hardware stores, and feed an seed stores too. I've noticed that Target has some unique ones though. Great big gallon ones for like cookie jars, and squarish pints they have. This is what I picked up the other day. I kinda cringe at what to use them for because their so awesome.  They were a bit pricey, but when's the next time I come across BLUE JARS. $10.99 for a case of 6.


OMG! I want a few dozen of those!

Our Targets don't carry jars. They sell the waterbaths and basic tools but no jars.


----------



## Lake Windsong

Grimm said:


> OMG! I want a few dozen of those!
> 
> Our Targets don't carry jars. They sell the waterbaths and basic tools but no jars.


The blue jars are some type of commemorative anniversary collection. You can buy them on their website... I think it's www.freshpreserving.com


----------



## sgtrunningfool

I found some jelly jars at target.


----------

